# Modern Arnis Seminar with Master Rich Parsons!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

On October 1st, Instinctive Response Training LLC
will be hosting a Modern Arnis Seminar featuring 
Master Instructor Rich Parsons! Rich as everyone
here knows is a long time Modern Arnis Practitioner, 
who has travelled around the United States training
with almost all of the seniors of Modern Arnis. 
This Seminar will focus on Knife Defense and Stick
and Dagger training!

This will be Rich's second seminar with us and his 
first one was *great!* If you are interested in 
attending please give me an email at:
brian@instinctiveresponsetraining.com !

The Seminar is being held on the Alma College
Campus here in Alma, Michigan! The Seminar will
be taught in the Stone Recreation Center, multi 
purpose room from 12 to 4 pm! Cost for the 
Seminar is $50! If you are interested in some
great training please come and join us!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2005)

Master Parsons rocks! He has extensive street experience and an engineer's mind for how and why things work. He's also a great teacher. If you're anywhere near this, go for it!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2005)

Due to the unforseen circumstances regarding
the Hurricane Katrina, the Seminar with Master
Rich Parsons will be a *benefit seminar* with all
proceeds going to help in the recovery. 
We can get matching funds from GM for every dollar 
that we raise. The proceeds will then be donated 
to the Red Cross!

The seminar fee is $50 if you wish to donate more 
you are welcome to! Terrible tragedies require
a temendous amount of money. Thank you in 
advance for your help!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll be there! Can't wait....Brian is a great host and Rich is a great instructor, so it is bound to be a great time. And for charity...none the less!

 :asian: 

Paul Janulis


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you all for the comments so far.

Yes, I work for a nice company that sets up for major events like this, matching from the employees. I consider it one of the benefits of having a nice job.

I am looking forward to seeing the Alma group again as well as some of the Grand Traverse Silit group I met in Ohio. And of course all those, that will be the first time we meet. 

I wish we could do more, and or sooner. 

 :asian:


----------



## Marvin (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Sep 11, 2005)

Rich, we are planning to come down for this and will probably bring a couple  guys.

 BTW We actually do Kuntaw, there are elements  of Silat in it but we are not true Silat players.

 I will have some of those stick bags available and with me at that time if you are still interested. I've also been building some big trainers (bolo sized) in differant patterns so I'll bring some of them for you to look at too.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 11, 2005)

Bill Bednarick said:
			
		

> Rich, we are planning to come down for this and will probably bring a couple  guys.
> 
> BTW We actually do Kuntaw, there are elements  of Silat in it but we are not true Silat players.
> 
> I will have some of those stick bags available and with me at that time if you are still interested. I've also been building some big trainers (bolo sized) in differant patterns so I'll bring some of them for you to look at too.




Bill,

Sorry for the Silat Kuntaw issue. Now I know. 

Yes, I would like a bag, I will be ready to purchase one. Just contact Brian and make sure it is all cool with him to sell at the seminar. 

Thank you for supporting this event and bringing a couple of your guys down.

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2005)

That's cool guys bring whatever you wish! I would love to see
your stick bags and your trainers! 

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Sep 11, 2005)

Rich,
 No problem on the silat/kuntao/kuntaw thing, I just know people  sometimes read stuff on the net and get all upset about definitions. 
 I also  like to give proper respect to Buzz, he calls it Kuntaw so that's what it  is. I'm sure you understand.

 I'll bring some stuff down with me when we  come since Brian's OK with that.

 Thanks

 Bill Bednarick


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Everybody,

We are one week away from having a great seminar with
Master Rich Parsons! Best of all, the proceeds will be 
going to benefit the victims of Hurricane Katrina through
the American Red Cross. If you are interested in attending 
please email me at brian@instinctiveresponsetraining.com !
Knowing Rich, this should be a great seminar. So if you are
interested in serious Modern Arnis action stop by and train
with us on October 1st at noon!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 30, 2005)

Tomorrow is the event.

I hope to meet some new people and to share what I can with those who show up.

Thank you for the opportunity Brian. :asain:


----------



## Marvin (Sep 30, 2005)

Have a good time guys!
I will be in East Lansing, Pie eyed and stumbly :drinkbeer  :drink2tha


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 30, 2005)

This should be a great seminar so if you
can make it come check us out!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Marvin (Sep 30, 2005)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> This should be a great seminar so if you
> can make it come check us out!



Yes, Rich is a great guy, very knowledgeable in Modern Arnis! Brian is in a cool guy as well, although it's been years since I've seen him! Should have lots of good info. Sorry I can't make it, but I've got tickets to the game

Marvin


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2005)

Marvin,

Have fun and may the better team win!
(I mean the team in *Green & White*)
Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2005)

Well we just finished up and I must say that Rich Parsons
once again out did himself! This was a really good seminar
and Rich taught it in a very straight forward easy to 
understand manner. We covered 6 count, 8 count, 
10 count with some Crossada and Palis Palis thrown in!
Everyone really seemed to enjoy themselves and I know
that we all felt good by raising some money for the 
victims of Hurricane Katrina and Rita! If you get a 
chance to have a Parsons seminar I would definatley 
urge you to do so! Great job Rich! 

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 2, 2005)

From Rich I would expect no less.  Congratulations on a job well done.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 2, 2005)

Just wanted to give a quick thanks to Brian VanCise for being an awesome seminar host as usual, and congrats to Rich for doing a wonderful job teaching. It was good to meet some more Michigan Bujinkan people and some of the Traverse City Kuntaw folks. It was my pleasure for those who I had a chance to work with!

Yours,

Paul


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2005)

By the way, if anyone is interested in some
great aluminum trainers or a unique stick bag 
contact our own MartialTalk member Bill
Bednarick! I purchased six aluminum 
trainers from him and they are *awesome*!
All of the trainers are made directly from 
an exact copy of an actual blade and they
are very, very well made at some 
exceptional prices! 

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I enjoyed taching at the event. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2005)

Glad to hear it all went well!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 3, 2005)

Glad to hear it went well!


----------

